# My plakat breeding



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, to help up my odds of success I did two sets of fish. These plakats here and a set of crowntails I hope to make a thread for. Both now have fry.
Pic 1- dad
Pic 2- mom
pic 3- embracing
Pic 4- eggs
Pic 5- Fry
Put them together on 8/15/13 had fry on 8/17/13


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice...move the color on this pair.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Very nice...move the color on this pair.


What do you mean by move the color?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh... That was supposed to say "love the color on this pair". Lol.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Oh... That was supposed to say "love the color on this pair". Lol.


 Ha ha. I thought it was some special breeding term I never heard of LOL
Thanks *MattsBettas!*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Rofl. I thought he meant love but then again I wasn't sure.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Gotta love autocorrect...


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Vury purdy. Can't wait to see what you get from these combination of colors!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of dad with his babies. The fry are only a day or two old here. They are 17 days old now. Not sure how many are there currently. I see about 30 but it is difficult to see with all the cover and stained water. He was taken out after about 3-4 days.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Close up of a fry


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome photo. Good job can't wait to see what try look like. It's exciting


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Fry at 20 days old


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

Wish I got detail like that. That is awesome.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

OMG they are starting too look like fish. How fun.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

-They are going to be gorgeous when they mature! 
I wish you lived in my area!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

35 days old. Heater stopped working so the water got fairly cold. Now that the temp is back up they seem to be having a growth spurt. Still waiting for some color.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Age 35 days.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

sooo cute!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

49 days old


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're so cute! Can't wait till they're older. 
Their colouring is going to be insane.


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Awww. So cute! Can't wait to see what sort of colors they develop!! :-D​


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

8 weeks old


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

They looks great! Nice color !


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

So adorable!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Too cute !


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine are 50days old I have a few big ones but some are still small the size differance is crazy. Do you have this problem or are yours all the same size?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I really want some PK females  but anyway those babies look beautiful.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

Love both parents! Can't wait to see the fry grown.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> Mine are 50days old I have a few big ones but some are still small the size differance is crazy. Do you have this problem or are yours all the same size?


Yeah I have that too. I'm starting to take the larger ones out slowly so I think that will boost the growth of the next in line. Might work to my benefit so I won't have them all ready at the same time. Hope to post some new pics soon. Starting to see some color changes. Some are turning dark, some pale, some remained striped.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Harder to get good quality pics now but here are a couple. They are about 11 1/2 weeks old. Excited about the one who has turned pale. I think he may end up being a very nice marble like his father. Some are kind of a bronze color with gold and turquoise in them. Some remained striped. I maybe have around 20-30 of them.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the last one thats a cool looking fish.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Approx. 15 weeks old now


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

The very first baby is so adorable, love it's markings!!!
They all seem to be growing nicely.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Been a while since I updated this. I hope to post more pics in the next few days. Here's one for now. 5 months old


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

In loving the colours!! Great job!


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Very pretty fish!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

5 months old


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

5 months old


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! The one with the white head looks awesome!


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

Awesome looking fry! I can't wait to see how they will look when they have grown up even more.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Very nice spawn! Congratulations! Would you be selling when they are old enough?


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

sponge1234 said:


> Very nice spawn! Congratulations! Would you be selling when they are old enough?


Sorry I didn't respond sooner. Haven't been on this site for a while. Most of these are accounted for already. I plan to do more breeding in the future (Hopefully a batch or two in the next couple weeks). I will of course remember my friends on this site when I have more available. Would need warmer weather to arrive in order to ship. Maybe I'll even have a few left from this spawn. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, they are all beautiful.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I absolutely loved the photo updates here. I'd love to see more for the next batch as well.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Araielle said:


> I absolutely loved the photo updates here. I'd love to see more for the next batch as well.


Thank you! Hope to get some more pics up soon.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry it's been forever since my last update. Here's one at approx. 8 1/2 months.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the dragon scaling.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

your babies turned out nice


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Another one at approx. 8 1/2 months.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow.. way too cute!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

the parents are gorgous, and the close up of the fry are so cute. How is everyone coloring up?


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

BlueLacee said:


> the parents are gorgous, and the close up of the fry are so cute. How is everyone coloring up?


It's fun watching them grow. They are coloring nicely in my opinion. I think they will keep me guessing on colors. The last fish posted was much darker and she turned light on me. Thought she might be sick but I think she is just going to be a neat marble.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

One more pic at 8 1/2 weeks. This one stood out from very early on. Looks like it will be a pied. Poor picture though.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

bettaboytroy said:


> One more pic at 8 1/2 weeks. This one stood out from very early on. Looks like it will be a pied. Poor picture though.


Awesome pictures! They're really pretty.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's one all grown up


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, she's gorgeous, I have a dragon betta whose color is similar but he has different markings.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Another one all grown up


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Nice...how old are they now?


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

TealHoundogg said:


> Nice...how old are they now?


10 months


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, they've really grown.

So basically almost a year old.


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous fish! Are you planning to breed them again? If so I would definitely be interested in buying one!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

taylorrae said:


> Absolutely gorgeous fish! Are you planning to breed them again? If so I would definitely be interested in buying one!


I plan to continue breeding. I have never shipped fish but plan on looking into it. I will take note of those who are interested. Stay tuned.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

And another one.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Aw, looks almost like one of those Koi bettas on aquabid.


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Sounds great! And aww how cute!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Another


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, nice.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

and another


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Ooh, nice!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Your marbles are gorgeous!!!


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

bettaboytroy said:


> And another one.


I love that fish so much!! I love black and whites and transparent (uh mostly transparent) tails! Gratz on breeding success ^^


----------

